# Woodlice culture



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I wantbto set up a culture of woodlice... Any recommendations as to how the best way is??? I probably have a tub, and bound to fine some woodlice in the garden... What else do I need???

Thanks for your help..

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vukic said:


> I wantbto set up a culture of woodlice... Any recommendations as to how the best way is??? I probably have a tub, and bound to fine some woodlice in the garden... What else do I need???
> 
> Thanks for your help..
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


 Grr- I typed up a load of stuff for you, then lost my connection! :devil:

Oh, well, Take Two:

They can be kept on eco earth or similar, but seem to do better if there is at least some leafmould in it- nuked in the microwave, if you prefer- and covered in damp dead leaves or even dampened torn up cardboard.
Spray one end as needed to keep the culture damp but not wet.
Feed with fish flake, instant porridge cereal and small amounts of cooked vegetables- feed sparingly, but don't worry if some of the food develops mould, they'll eat that too! :2thumb: Keep the culture cool but frost-free.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers thanks... Would my reptile room be too warm for them???

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vukic said:


> Cheers thanks... Would my reptile room be too warm for them???
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Give it a go- I find that they survive pretty well in heated tanks, after all- but maybe keep the culture close to the floor, where it is cooler.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah that's my thoughts exactly... Just.make sure their kept moist...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine are in the office I keep my animals in, they were in a mixed sun beetle and millipede tank and the population exploded. 
Be careful feeding off the larger ones, they take 2 years to sexually mature.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> Mine are in the office I keep my animals in, they were in a mixed sun beetle and millipede tank and the population exploded.
> *Be careful feeding off the larger ones, they take 2 years to sexually mature.*


A useful tip! :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Very useful I do say...

Just soaking some eco earth... Lol. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FYI, I also keep a small culture of the tropical white woodlice; dart frog keepers use them as feeders, but most of my frogs are too big to bother with them. On the other hand, they are *excellent* at helping to keep the vivs clean. :2thumb:

Culture is almost exactly the same as the European ones, except that they breed better at higher temps.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

What are the temps for trop woodlice??? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vukic said:


> What are the temps for trop woodlice???
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


 I don't actually measure it :blush: but it's on top of one of my tropical frog vivs.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol... I'll let you off this time.. Lol.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

